# any1 for FWA?



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

thats Fur Week Atlanta for all of yuo who dont know, ill be 15 at the time next year and mostly likely wont go till 2010 but well see what happens :3


----------



## Lightstep (Jun 22, 2008)

Hoping to go. Got the hotel all booked up, working on the tickets (Keeping an eye on those prices...), and trying to get my suit done for it. It'll be my first convention, so I'm super stoked. Coming down from Canada to go, since three really great friends of mine will be there. Heck yeah! :-D

If you get down there in 2010, hope to see you there!


----------



## Angel_sparky (Jun 23, 2008)

never been. what is it like?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

IDK im personally not going to go in fursuit, hoping to buy tail and ears while im there, being so young i cant make a fursuit or get one myself


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jun 27, 2008)

I LOVE FWA! 

It was my first con, and my favourite. It's growing by leaps and bounds, but is still one of the smaller cons and has that small group feel to it. There's always tons of fun stuff to do, they support a great charity, and everyone is extremely friendly. This is the "Southern Hospitality Con" and it lives up to it = I have yet to meet someone who wasn't extremely nice and fun. The staff is amazing, and are always helpful and do a great job of keeping things running smoothly. 

All in all, I recommend it highly. There will be pre-made tails and ears for sale there, for sure. Just remember you have to have parents permission if you're under 18 - but there is very, very, very little there that is adults only. A lot of people I hung out with this past FWA were 15-17 and I didn't even know it until they mentioned their parents coming to get them. Everybody has a ball. 

One last thing - if it's possible - go God Level. I know it can be a bit much for those on limited budget, but I think it's worth it if you can manage it. The dinner this last time was AMAZING, and worth God Level even without adding in the God Level Suite and gifts.


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 27, 2008)

2010? I'll be 18. I think I can go to the US see the FWA !!!!


----------

